# Nikon D7000 IR Panel



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys,  I've done a bit of research and haven't found the answer to my question.  I'm looking for an IR panel that I know is compatible with the D7000.  Anyone know where to find it?  

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2011)

What is an IR panel? I assume IR stands for Infrared?

Do you mean for the popup flash, like a Nikon SG-3IR panel?


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 19, 2011)

that's exactly what I mean.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 20, 2011)

What for? Are you trying to trigger a non-CLS flash wirelessly?

Also a cheaper method would be to grab the dark bit at the start of an old developed negative. and a piece of sticky tape. Works as a great little IR filter and doesn't come with the Nikon Accessory Tax.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 20, 2011)

Garbz said:


> What for? Are you trying to trigger a non-CLS flash wirelessly?
> 
> Also a cheaper method would be to grab the dark bit at the start of an old developed negative. and a piece of sticky tape. Works as a great little IR filter and doesn't come with the Nikon Accessory Tax.


 
No, I'm trying to trigger a SB700 without having to use/see the flash on the camera.  Also, I've been having a difficult time getting the off camera flash to work if I turn the power of my on camera flash down to a point where the off camera can't "see" the flash.  I think I'm just going to invest in a wireless trigger for my 2 SB700s.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 20, 2011)

Wedge a bit of black cardboard in front of the pop-up flash, angled towards your SB-700.

The flash shouldn't be seen in your picture but you can still trigger the OCF.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Is your built-in flash set to "--"?


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Mar 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Is your built-in flash set to "--"?


 
Yea.  To be honest, I don't even know if the built in is affecting my photos, but it's more of an annoyance than anything because I can "see it".... gonna go for a wireless trigger.


----------



## RONDAL (Mar 20, 2011)

cybersyncs.

you'll be happy


----------



## Garbz (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes by all means. 

However if the flash is set to "--" It fires before the exposure at the same time as the TTL pre-flashes of the remote flashes (assuming any are set to TTL), and then doesn't contribute to the final exposure. 

Don't forget with radio triggers you lose the ability to use TTL with wireless flashes, but you do gain range, the ability to trigger a flash outdoors which can't directly "see" the front of the camera, and it'll put your mind at ease from that horrible thought of seeing your camera do something


----------

